# Favorite MASTERING plug-ins, chains?



## tzilla (Nov 15, 2013)

My disclaimer being that I rely heavily on my mastering chain to polish my mixes for quick TV turnaround times.

What are your favorite mastering plugs these days? I've recently heard raves about 
1) iZotope Ozone 5, and
2) Slate Digital FG-X

I've been using Waves Linear Multband and LL3. I'm asking a lot of my mastering plugs now with the trailer stuff I'm doing.

Thoughts, oh weary warriors?

Todd


----------



## Walid F. (Nov 15, 2013)

One recently found compressor that glues together a mix VERY nicely and transparently (thank you Den!!). 

This one: http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-feedback-compressor-2/

Oh, and it's free (w0000t).

I also like to use Fabfilter Limiter for pretty much any limiting. I don't process much really when it comes to orchestral stuff, makes the sound more natural and clean. I use Fabfilter EQ as well for all my EQing in the mastering.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 15, 2013)

tzilla @ Sat Nov 16 said:


> Thoughts, oh weary warriors?



Yes - two. You probably won't like them, but here goes:

1a) You can properly master with just about anything if you know what you are doing. Sure, some tools might be easier to work with than others; some might have a nicer GUI; some may have knobs with a better feel... But unless you are talking about a plug that is poorly coded, when it comes to plugs, it's mostly in the engineering. Remember - it's all math in the end.

1b) You can't master with anything if you don't know what you are doing. 'Nuff said there.

2) Skip the plugs and go with an original 33609.

Cheers.


----------



## Lex (Nov 15, 2013)

Kush Clariphonic
http://www.thehouseofkush.com/clariphon ... tore/c206k

FabFilter MB
http://www.fabfilter.com/products/pro-m ... or-plug-in

Cytomic Glue
http://www.cytomic.com/glue

and Ozone for limiting.



alex


----------



## tzilla (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks, as always! I'll check it out.

Todd


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 15, 2013)

Interestingly enough, I like T-racks sometimes with wacky parallel compression and hitting things hard, BECAUSE it colors it... there's just a lot of fun energy play yo can do... and color with phase, and even more interestingly, I don't like it's linear phase EQ for anything surgical.

it's way easy to hit things too hard though and lose clarity, but you can make things neat if you're into the idea of major coloring on your two track in places. Which is fun to me.


----------



## dgburns (Nov 15, 2013)

tzilla @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> My disclaimer being that I rely heavily on my mastering chain to polish my mixes for quick TV turnaround times.
> 
> What are your favorite mastering plugs these days? I've recently heard raves about
> 1) iZotope Ozone 5, and
> ...



I like Satin by U-He,been finding it giving me that dolby A sound I miss so much.Even on orch stuff,very nice(to me).i have been using FGX last,and find it interesting because it can retain some dynamic perception,even with high limiting,but it will change the mix a bit,so it takes some time to get under control.It can get fuzzy when you go too far with it.I also like the slate digital stuff,mix buss lives on the 2bus.
for 5.1 I go way more conservative,so usually nothing too drastic,if anything.

I have a bunch of outboard comps,but they now are only used to track stuff.no more for mix.I like the itb daw sound with these new tape,mixer and limiter plugs.the sound is a bit more detailed than going round trip thru converters once more for the analog stuff.But I do see rock and heavy stuff gets a bit of help going thru a neve with 2254/33609 or a zener limiter in thd mode(my personal fav at the moment).

anyway,could talk for hours bout this stuff :?


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 16, 2013)

Mix -6db headroom
(sometimes a bit Reverb: Spaces or Lexicon)
FabFilter ProQ
Sony Inflator - 10-30%
(sometimes EQ and Bus/Multiband Compression - Ozone5)
Ozone5 limiter + dither


----------



## AC986 (Nov 16, 2013)

FabFilter Pro Q.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 16, 2013)

My favourite mastering chain is someone else's. I always try to get another set of ears on my mixes if at all possible.

Edit: sorry I just read you need super quick turnaround and have to do it yourself. That'll teach me to read things properly first!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 16, 2013)

I use chains for channels, and BX Digitial for the final 2 track master.
Using Screensets I can summon each channel for fast edits in realtime.
But BX Digital is where I can really focus the low end and stereo placement as it is a Mastering Mid/Side EQ.


----------



## tzilla (Nov 16, 2013)

Loving the feedback, thank you all!

Todd


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 17, 2013)

Lex @ Fri Nov 15 said:


> Kush Clariphonic
> http://www.thehouseofkush.com/clariphon ... tore/c206k
> 
> FabFilter MB
> ...



Same for me except Fabfilter ProL for limiting and Fabfilter ProQ, check out Dan Worrell's videos on the FF youtube channel. The Pro Q can be used in mid side mode to do some very clever things, sounds complicated but when you get the concept its much easier.


----------



## tzilla (Nov 17, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Lex @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Kush Clariphonic
> ...



Yeah, I don't really understand mid-side voodoo just yet.


----------



## bryla (Nov 17, 2013)

I love Ozone5 and all the FabFilter stuff - I have yet to get MB though. What I like to put on the master channel is Saturn.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2013)

My ears!


----------



## Lex (Nov 17, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Lex @ Fri Nov 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Kush Clariphonic
> ...



I use Voxengo Gliss EQ for mid-side stuff, but I use it on sub groups, not master, and even like that I rarely need lots of mid side processing. Mostly just for keeping the low end centered.

http://www.voxengo.com/product/glisseq/

alex


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 17, 2013)

Alex,

hav you experimented with this? http://www.brainworx-music.de/en?PHPSESSID=p13eqau43e6ti3t5bde193gli1

If not, it is worth it. You can download it all and test it, if you like.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 17, 2013)

Yes the BX Digital is a great mastering plug in.
I even use it live as I need an 8 foot spread between powererf Midfields, which usually means the Bass gets unfocused, but that's where the BX Mono Maker takes a select frequency like 60-180 and mono-tixes it.
Really well focused low end, nice and round too.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Nov 30, 2013)

I do like the Tokyo, particulary for drums or vocals but The Glue (when high rendering) blows it out of the water, especially on the Master. Ive got a couple of Nebula and FF libs in there too, and one which suprises people - the REDD. Its my secret weapon


----------



## Ron Snijders (Nov 30, 2013)

Personally, I like Cytomic The Glue, Fabfilter Pro-Q (though I got Brainworx Elysia Museq today and it rules) and Fabfilter Pro-L.


----------



## Blackster (Nov 30, 2013)

I do have a mastering template. Although it might vary from track to track this is my starting point on the stereo bus:

UAD Ampex ATR-102
UAD Manley Massive Passive
UAD Precision Buss C
UAD Precision Maximizer
UAD Precision Limiter
SPAN Analyzer

I also have some mixing templates and therefore I only try to enhance the sound by these plugins, it's really no heavy weightlifting but subtle things. For example, it is so easy to destroy the whole track with those plugins  ... especially with the analyzer 0oD ...


----------



## Allegro (Nov 30, 2013)

germancomponist @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Alex,
> 
> hav you experimented with this? http://www.brainworx-music.de/en?PHPSESSID=p13eqau43e6ti3t5bde193gli1
> 
> If not, it is worth it. You can download it all and test it, if you like.


+1 for all bx plugins. Mono maker really is great. Saved alot of my time and energy when mixing. The truth is that I didn't have any idea about Mid Side processing until I watched their product video


----------



## Per Lichtman (Nov 30, 2013)

I know wcb123 already mentioned it, but I've got to mention Nebula again. I recently wrote an 8,000+ word review on it and I've got a lot more articles in the pipeline for it in the next issue or two.

Iuse Acustica Audio Nebula and Ozone as two of my main tools during mastering.


----------



## milesito (Nov 30, 2013)

@Tzilla - I basically use the exact same chain tools as Nick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHx_v_QlyX0


----------



## Arbee (Nov 30, 2013)

I must be yet to reach that stage in my learning where I need other tools, but so far the stock Pro Tools plugins and, especially, VSL Vienna Suite seem to be able to do what my ears tell them to do for mastering.

.


----------

